# iPad GPX Viewer



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I really enjoy the large amount of really cool electronics going on but sometimes there are just toooooooo many. I am looking for an iPad/iPod viewer for just looking at GPX files. I don't have data or an iPhone so I don't care about generating them I just want to look at them. Any suggestions? I don't mind paying for it but I want to be able to read the stuff that I am laying down with my Garmin GPSMap60. TIA! Slim


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

It also needs to be stand alone. I don't have Wifi all the time so it has have maps already. I am using Topofusion to generate the GPX files. Slim


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Try view ranger. You can download certain "tiles" of the map when you have wifi, but you don't need wifi all the time. It uses gps to track you, and I'm pretty sure you can import GPX files 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I will go look for it when I get home tonight. Thanks. Slim


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

To import gpx I think you have to upload it to a site online then it syncs with your device


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

The View Ranger looks the most promising right now at least of the free ones. They also have file sharing through iTunes which is the way that I prefer, so far. That way I can be sure that I have the map saved to some place I can get to it any time. It seems a little convoluted getting around to look at my GPS tracks but we shall see. Between that and learning the mapping software it should keep me busy for a while. It may end up that I just stick with my PDFs and read them in the iPod. That has worked well for me up to now. Slim


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

Before I got my garmin I would use view ranger to record my rides worked great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Kai (May 24, 2014)

*Try GPX-Viewer*

Seems to be a new app: GPX-Viewer


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I downloaded the GPX Viewer that Kyle mentioned. Been playing with it for a day or so. It is definitely a $.99 app. It doesn't seem to show any of my way points nor is it referenced to show gps coordinates. On my iPad if I want to move the map to the right I have to move it to the left first, or the map list pops out. I also don't like the way I can't get full screen when I turn it to landscape mode. It definitely shows the routes clearly though. I wish I could change the color of the tracks on View Ranger. Sometimes they are hard for these old eyes to see.


----------



## Kyle Kai (May 24, 2014)

SlimL, I know the developer, and told him about your post. He's not quite sure what's going on, but he'd really like a chance to fix any problems with the app. He said the version you have is v1.0, and he's already about done with v1.2 (the App Store takes a long time getting apps verified for the store). Anyway, can you contact him so he can fix the bugs? The email is modesittsoftware at iCloud.com. Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

consider GMap4. The developer posts here from time to time and it is a web-based platform-agnostic utility that just needs a web browser and an internet connection (wifi would be fine).

You do have to host your .gpx files somewhere online so the utility can read them. I use the utility to embed maps onto a couple of websites, and I put up a link to a full page view with a couple link parameters that optimize the page for mobile use (including one that accesses the location of your device and shows it on the map).

Basically, you'd host your .gpx somewhere and then open it in gmap4. The FAQ covers the link parameters you can add. Once you get the link how you like it, e-mail the link to yourself and you can access it just about anywhere you can access your e-mail.

Gmap4 = Free Online Topo Maps + Google Maps + More


----------



## Kyle Kai (May 24, 2014)

*Developer replies*



SlimL said:


> I downloaded the GPX Viewer that Kyle mentioned. Been playing with it for a day or so. It is definitely a $.99 app. It doesn't seem to show any of my way points nor is it referenced to show gps coordinates. On my iPad if I want to move the map to the right I have to move it to the left first, or the map list pops out. I also don't like the way I can't get full screen when I turn it to landscape mode. It definitely shows the routes clearly though. I wish I could change the color of the tracks on View Ranger. Sometimes they are hard for these old eyes to see.


Developer asked me to reply with this:


The ability to move the map to the right has been fixed. Not sure what "View Ranger" is. A different app? Not sure why it doesn't show waypoints yet it shows routes. If I had the GPX file I could debug with it.


----------

